# Acer Aspire 8730g-CPU übertakten



## EDDX (30. Januar 2010)

*Acer Aspire 8730g-CPU übertakten*

Hallo weiß jemand welche PLL oder ICS ich auswählen soll bei Clockgen oder SetFSB damit ich mein T6600 übertakten kann ?
Er sollte bei OC so zwischen 2,8-3,0 GHZ bringen bei 1066 FSB.
Keine Ergebnisse bez. der PLL/ICS bei CpuZ, Sandra,Everest,CpuID !
Oder kann mir einer ein MOD bios empfehlen ?

Bios: Phönix V 1.13 
Board: Acer BigBear2 PM45 max. 1066 FSB
Cpu: Intel T6600 800 FSB
DDR2 : Cosair 800er 5-5-5-15
Ati 4650@4670 mit Riva Tuner !


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8730g-CPU übertakten*

Was sagen den die Temps beim Standart Takt. Acer hat nicht den besten Temperaturhaushalt! Wenn unter last schon an die 80 Grad hast, dann solltest du dir eher ne neue CPU holen und die druf hauen!


----------



## EDDX (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8730g-CPU übertakten*

Also im Desktop modus sind die Temp`s 42/44 C° pro Kern gesammt 47 C°,unter Last kommt er etwa auf 55/58 C° ges. 61 C° !!!


----------

